# Nymph Care...



## blitzmantis (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'd like to add some more mantids to my collection and since I've only had a Gaint species I'd like to know how to care for several smaller species of mantids (around 3rd instar Griffin mantids or Blue Winged Mantids). I'd like to know everything about how to care for them including:


Type of container.
Food.

Contents of container.

Where to get all the things (including Mantids).

Any other important details.

BTW, I live in the UK.

Thanks.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Hi,I'd like to add some more mantids to my collection and since I've only had a Gaint species I'd like to know how to care for several smaller species of mantids (around 3rd instar Griffin mantids or Blue Winged Mantids). I'd like to know everything about how to care for them including:
> 
> 
> Type of container.
> ...


i have about 10 different species..every one is housed the same in the same room 75f..the only difference is some feed on only flys and others crickets..the only one thats special in my room is idols which have heat lamps but the rest ie griffin,(r.i.p) giants..flowermantids..ghosts,ants,.orhid.peacock.gambian spoted eye mantid all housed the same..in 1pint cups in room of 75f.misted 1-2 x a week.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks MJ, I'm going to get some griffin mantids and a blue winged so I'm going to put a sheet of cloth over the top of the cage and keep it tight with rubber bands.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 8, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Thanks MJ, I'm going to get some griffin mantids and a blue winged so I'm going to put a sheet of cloth over the top of the cage and keep it tight with rubber bands.


yer i find cups are best...and iv recently bought 7 net cages..u should do the same. This is a 13" X 13" X 13" butterfly cube and is the best net structure in the business. It has one side of clear plastic for easy viewing, a side zipper for entrance, and is washable. It also folds down into a 1/2" high space! Great for temporary housing while you clean habitats.

Butterfly Cube 13" X 13" X 13" $10.95 each - http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisnursery.html


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 8, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> yer i find cups are best...and iv recently bought 7 net cages..u should do the same. This is a 13" X 13" X 13" butterfly cube and is the best net structure in the business. It has one side of clear plastic for easy viewing, a side zipper for entrance, and is washable. It also folds down into a 1/2" high space! Great for temporary housing while you clean habitats.Butterfly Cube 13" X 13" X 13" $10.95 each - http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisnursery.html


You've still not tried traditional butterfly nets though


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

They look good but wouldn't they come from another country? As I said on the thread "Nymph Annoyance" I am uncomfortable when it comes to buying overseas...


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> They look good but wouldn't they come from another country? As I said on the thread "Nymph Annoyance" I am uncomfortable when it comes to buying overseas...


yep its from usa..mantis place..rebeca from this forum.i housed 82 flowermantis nymphs in the cage for 4 weeks..i also mate in them...there great for large species like giant Asians and also perfect for a family of ghost or something like that..idols..ones that can be housed toghther.and worrying about ordering over seas is silly.u cant get net cages in uk and if u can they will be 8x the price..i have ordered loads of times from Rebeca and so has lots of this forum..very safe and fast shipping..i get all my mantis supplies from her.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> You've still not tried traditional butterfly nets though


no point rob..for how cheape these are im happy..i cant see any thing wrong with them//2 sizes..there pucker.i looked for net cages in uk and the only 1 i found was 6x the price.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help MJ, but I don't need any big, i'm only wanted about 3 mantids, i'll just get some more of the cages i already have.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Thanks for the help MJ, but I don't need any big, i'm only wanted about 3 mantids, i'll just get some more of the cages i already have.


the plastic tank with lid that has holes in?yer there not bad,no good for nympths tho..the frute flys fly right out..but your right if u only have 3 mantids then u dont need the cages..they will come in very uslefull tho if u start breeding.

u be beter of buying swettie jar and netting with elastic band over top http://www.sweets2yourdoor.co.uk/acatalog/info_LARGEJAR.html


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetie jars would be the better option, I already have one that previously contained stick insects. I'll get some of the plastic cages for the other mantids...


----------

